# Seiko Sq Sports 150 [7n42-6a00]



## Katt (Jun 3, 2005)

Anyone got some Info about this one???

It's a Seiko Quartz SQ Sports 150 According to the Dial...[i think its a Circa. 1991] I've just acquired it... So I'm sorry about the rough photo







Not sure If it is really my sort of look yet... Because it's got a Cyclops over the date window... But it's a Diver [sort of!!!!!!!] & I struck a deal on it sight unseen... & yes it is a 18mm strap on 20mm lugs...










Thx







Joli.


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hi Katt

As you know Seiko made a plethora of Sports 150's the style of yours is my favourite - simple and functional.

I bought my wife one similar a while back, she likes it a lot (after some persuasion).

Derek


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

LuvWatch said:


> Hi Katt
> 
> As you know Seiko made a plethora of Sports 150's the style of yours is my favourite - simple and functional.
> 
> ...


Derek or Joli,

So are all the 150m quartz movements jewelled??

Cheers

Bry


----------



## LuvWatch (May 14, 2004)

Hello Bry

Hope your well and keeping busy with your watch finishing venture.

Sad to say the 7N42 in Katt's Seiko and the 7N43 in the current Mrs LuvWatch's Seiko have a big fat 0 Jewels.

Though the 7N22 and 7N29 takes a big leap forward and has 1 jewel









I could go on all night, but for those interested in Seiko calibers then check this out.......

Information on Seiko calibers!

Derek


----------



## bry1975 (Feb 6, 2004)

Thanks Derek,

Yes I'm pretty busy tar, and yourself??

It's ashame how they've stopped using jewels in alot of quartz modules, I guess you just have to soend that little but more or know where to look.

One last question









Is there a huge difference between the 7548 module and the 7C43?

Cheers

Bry



LuvWatch said:


> Hello Bry
> 
> Hope your well and keeping busy with your watch finishing venture.
> 
> ...


----------



## alfinson (Feb 2, 2006)

LuvWatch said:


> Hi Katt
> 
> As you know Seiko made a plethora of Sports 150's the style of yours is my favourite - simple and functional.
> 
> ...


Lovely watch! Do you have a model numer so I can try and find one and how big is it? I'm looking for something similar with about 40mm in diameter (excluding crown).


----------



## K.I.T.T. (Sep 5, 2003)

Sorry just asked her & Joli [Katt] doesn't know what the model number is on this watch...










She doesn't wear it that much prefers to wear her SKX007

This is her latest one...










I really must clean the watches before I take a picture & buy a better camera!

Mike


----------

